# Asbestos Siding Shakes



## tomearly (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a house in north Jersey that was built in the early 70's. I believe the siding material is asbestos shakes. Some of the shakes are in need of replacement. Can I still get these and if so does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can purchase them?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 8, 2007)

The cheapest way is to ask a neighbor covering theirs or contact an asbestos removal company.

Some companies sell reproduction concrete tiles to look the same....you just gatta find em.


----------



## TheHammer (Sep 9, 2007)

Our local Lowes carries concrete fiber shingles that match asbestos. Pretty close match.


----------



## nukes00 (May 18, 2009)

Oh Tomearly,  If you think the shingles are indeed asbestos, please be careful!  Much like cigarette smoke, it can getchya!   Mansville, NJ was a hot spot for asbestos products.  
Good luck to you, with your search in matching them, I hope you can find something nearly as long lasting.  Again, please be careful near any fibers that can be sent airborne.  The fibers fit about 100 across the cut end of human hair, so do not expect to see them, even with your glasses on.


----------

